# Help me decide on a fretwrap size [gruvgear]



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

Im thinking about purchasing a set of fretwraps, but I can't really decide on the size. I own three Ibby 7's. Gruvgear advertises the LG to to be for Sevenstrings, but my Ibby 7 necks aren't that much wider than a 6 string neck. More importantly, it will be sitting above the nut most of the time and I fear that a too wide fretwrap will be in my way when fretting the first fret. So preferably I don't want the padded part to be much wider than my fretboard. Some help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Merge (Jan 29, 2014)

I would go with the manufacture's recommendation, and get the large fretwrap.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 29, 2014)

in the instance that you did want to slide it down, I don't think it would be in your way too much...

I gotta ask, though, why spend the money? You can make like ten equally functional "fret wraps" for a visit to Walgreens and $3-$8....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 29, 2014)

Just to add a little confusion to the thread, I use a small on my 8 string and it fits just fine. Even all the way down to about the 12th fret. I'd say go with a medium though. It fit my RG1527 perfectly.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Large works great for me. I use it on my RG7421 and my RG8, even works on my LTD M-1000. You can tighten them as much as you want so they'll fit pretty much anything.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 29, 2014)

I own 6, 7, and 8 string guitars so I bought their variety 3 pack to try them out that has small, medium, and large. I use the medium size on my 7 and it fits pretty we'll. The large works good for my 8, but there's enough adjustment with each to use a slightly smaller size than they recommend. I don't like to have excess strap hanging around to tighten a larger size. I would use the medium for 7 strings.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 30, 2014)

As others have shared, medium or large will work fine. I bought the variety pack as well as I wasn't sure about sizing.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 30, 2014)

Great responses, thanks!

My initial thought was to get the variety pack, but they're hard to come by over here, unless I would import them (no thanks).

As for why I wouldn't just make my own: I just like how they look and will probably not be able to make something I like as much.


----------

